# Doctor Who - When in Tribune schedule?



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The new series of Doctor Who starts Saturday 31st March on BBC1 (19:55 to 20:40) - which is only nine days away. But it doesn't appear in the TiVo schedules yet (it's on DigiGuide).

Do we know when it will appear in the Tribune data? This weekend? 

My children are getting anxious.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah... your children....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

This is perferctly normal. The schedules for that week will be downloaded THIS weekend; and I can't wait either


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Normal. Oh..  I thought we usually had two weeks of 'main channel' data.

<twiddles thumbs>


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Normal. Oh..  I thought we usually had two weeks of 'main channel' data.
> 
> <twiddles thumbs>


Colin,

Its a maximum of 2 weeks that dwindles down to 1 week before being extended back up to 2 weeks again once a week.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. It's not a 'rolling' two weeks


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

That probably fits in with my ability to do 'TV stuff' at the weekend then.

<still twiddling thumbs>


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> That probably fits in with my ability to do 'TV stuff' at the weekend then.


What do you mean by that exactly


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assume he means he only has time to attend to his Tivo's needs on a weekend. (Check SP, WL, TDL, etc.)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I always think of it like this.

*Tivo's Guide Data for the main terrestrial channels never crosses two weekends.*

So it goes like this:-
Friday, 1st has data up to Friday, 8th
Saturday, 2nd may have data up to Friday, 8th or Friday, 15th
Sunday, 3rd may have data up to Friday, 8th or Friday, 15th
Monday, 4th has data up to Friday, 15th


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Do we know when it will appear in the Tribune data? This weekend?


Hope you're happy now 



> My children are getting anxious.


But no less anxious I expect


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just saw a trailer for the first episode.

I can't see the doctor's new replacement assistant being in any way an adequate replacement for cute yet sassy Rose. She just looks big, bold, loud and noisy to me.

Also it rather begs the question as to why we weren't allowed to have a Scottish accented doctor with poor David Tennant instead having to fake an accent half way between public school london and south London.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I can't see the doctor's new replacement assistant being in any way an adequate replacement for cute yet sassy Rose. She just looks big, bold, loud and noisy to me.


I'll only remind you how bad a lot of people thought BP was going to be 



> Also it rather begs the question as to why we weren't allowed to have a Scottish accented doctor with poor David Tennant instead having to fake an accent half way between public school london and south London.


Well I prefer the one he uses myself. Couldn't see the Doc with a scottish accent.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well I prefer the one he uses myself. Couldn't see the Doc with a scottish accent.


If the Doctor could have an Up North accent then why not a Scottish one too?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Of course. Doc #7 (I think) Sylvester McCoy had a Scottish accent, IIRC. I'm just not a fan, personally


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Now in the programme guide  ...although it says 6pm, when its actually on at 7pm - although that might be a BST/GMT thing?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

davisa said:


> Now in the programme guide  ...although it says 6pm, when its actually on at 7pm - although that might be a BST/GMT thing?


The BBC took 14 minutes after 1am to change their Ceefax and DAB radio clocks over to GMT last night but on commercial DAB and ITV and C4 and Five Teletext the change happened on the dot of 1am. SO judging by this level of incompetence from the BBC almost anything seems possible really.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

14 minutes is "incompetence"? You're a hard man!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> 14 minutes is "incompetence"? You're a hard man!


But its the BBC we're talking about here. They broadcast 24 hours a day so I rather expect them to be an Oracle of time keeping! I'm normally up when the clocks change and they normally get it spot on.

Microsoft managed to change my computer clock on the stroke of midnight as shown by the clock viewed directly under Windows XP but bizarrely that clock is now 45 seconds ahead of actual time, which it may have been for quite some time before the change from BST to GMT. I use the time.windows.com server.
Have just done a successful resync with it and Microsoft's clock is still 45 seconds ahead of real time - very poor to put it mildly for an outfit of Microsoft's global importance.  :down:

time.nist.gov isn't currently available at all.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I found this useful web page below about Windows XP time syncing, but although it allowed me to add more time servers to Windows it didn't help with the problem of all these time servers in the USA being 40 seconds ahead of time values being used by the BBC, ITC, C4 and Five today.

See www.actioncorp.net/index.php?showtopic=1867

What exactly is going on?


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Says 7pm in the To Do list. Seems to have picked it up okay from the season pass I've had for the last couple of years. I'm going to keep an eye on it though as I don't really trust it especially as it's set to First Run Only (I've already missed a load of BSG thanks to FRO). At least there are repeats though.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I found this useful web page below about Windows XP time syncing, but although it allowed me to add more time servers to Windows it didn't help with the problem of all these time servers in the USA being 40 seconds ahead of time values being used by the BBC, ITC, C4 and Five today.


Don't use those servers - use the pool. People publish addresses of servers like that and they suddenly get millions of queries.. it's been known for certain manufacturers (who shall remain nameless) to hardcode innocent servers onto their devices and DDOS them.

0.uk.pool.ntp.org
1.uk.pool.ntp.org
2.uk.pool.ntp.org

etc.

The load is then spread evenly (and you're using uk servers).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Microsoft managed to change my computer clock on the stroke of midnight..


Which is technically one hour _early_


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DeadKenny said:


> Says 7pm in the To Do list. Seems to have picked it up okay from the season pass I've had for the last couple of years. I'm going to keep an eye on it though as I don't really trust it especially as it's set to First Run Only (I've already missed a load of BSG thanks to FRO). At least there are repeats though.


Better to do away with using First Run Only and install Tracker, Daily Mail and Tracker Update instead. In that way you then have no need to use the First Run Only function and should still avoid recording again all shows you have already watched.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Which is technically one hour _early_


Oops careless typo. I meant on the stroke of 1am.

Still not found out though why all the US time servers think life over there is running 40 seconds ahead of what BBC Ceefax, BBC DAB time text and good old hourly radio news bulletins think is the current time of day.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Don't use those servers - use the pool.
> 
> 0.uk.pool.ntp.org
> 1.uk.pool.ntp.org
> 2.uk.pool.ntp.org


They still seem to be running 30 to 40 seconds ahead of BBC analogue teletext and DAB radio time.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> US time servers think life over there is running 40 seconds


Could be so that George can be sure of getting the first strike


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Better to do away with using First Run Only and install Tracker, Daily Mail and Tracker Update instead. In that way you then have no need to use the First Run Only function and should still avoid recording again all shows you have already watched.


Guess so, but I've not done any hacking to my TiVo so far. Not even upgrade the disc!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> They still seem to be running 30 to 40 seconds ahead of BBC analogue teletext and DAB radio time.


Pete try syncing internet time with *time-a.nist.gov* I use it and it is perfect time to DAB and BBC News24 time and to my radio controlled weather station/clock


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I use *Free Atomic Clock 1.1.1 *to keep an eye on Windows.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Can I ask a silly question or two?

Why the obsession with a few seconds? Why is there an assumption that BBC teletext, time servers or whatever are accurate?

DISCLAIMER: I don't wear a watch, as I figure that time will pass whether I look at it or not.  My 'internal' clock is accurate enough within a few minutes and my life is not so granular that I need to worry about a few seconds.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

P.S. Thread drift.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> P.S. Thread drift.


I fail to see how a thread about Time-Slips is considered off topic when discussing Doctor Who...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:



> P.S. Thread drift.


No? Really? 



terryeden said:


> I fail to see how a thread about Time-Slips is considered off topic when discussing Doctor Who...


You do have a point though


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Terry - fair point, lol.

Carl. Funny man.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Of course. Doc #7 (I think) Sylvester McCoy had a Scottish accent, IIRC. I'm just not a fan, personally


He was Doc no. 8.

Most people miss this chap though. And he certainly counts if you are including Mr McGann.

As for the Mancunian/Salfordian (10); he was my joint favourite Dr of all time (Tom Baker the other). Being a Mancunian myself it was nice to see someone from the Centre of the Universe gadding about it.

BTW, what has happened to Billie Piper's accent? She has turned into an '80's yuppie. I'm sure she use to have a fairly common Swindon drawl.

I'm looking forward to Saturday - looks like the stories might be getting a bit darker.

Off now - whaw-whaw-whaw-whaw!
Tony.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

tonywalk said:


> As for the Mancunian/Salfordian (10); he was my joint favourite Dr of all time (Tom Baker the other).


Snap on favourite doctors of all time. I really liked Christopher Ecclestone - a shame he didn't want to do 2 series. I have a feeling the doctor's new assistant will be least favourite of all time, even though various politically correct BBC boxes of trying to widen the show's viewer appeal will clearly have been ticked.



> BTW, what has happened to Billie Piper's accent? She has turned into an '80's yuppie. I'm sure she use to have a fairly common Swindon drawl.


Billie is very upwardly mobile in her outlook and being bright is aware that a Swindon accent is not well recived in all circles. Having a regional accent from the North these days may enchance your career (unlike in the 1950s) but a Swindon accent won't.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> Having a regional accent from the North these days may enchance your career (unlike in the 1950s) but a Swindon accent won't.


Mark Lamarr has trouble? Look there are positively 1000's of Swindon celebs...
http://www.swindonweb.com/guid/peop0.htm

I think the regional accent thing is almost dead - all but the most impenerable regional variations are in use these days and the BBC Received Pronounciation is long dead. Not sure when you'll see a proper Norfolk accent on the telly though - no, Alan Partidge doesn't count 

I think the gradual softening of Billie's London accent could be excused as her character 'growing as she traveled' but it seems far more likely she simply slipped into her own voice as the series went on and the directors forgot about her character's roots 

Chris E was also joint fav. doctor with Mr Baker. I've seen him morph his accent (notably the excellent Our Friends in the North) so I'm sure he could have done us a lovely Geordie Doc or a posh Southerner. It was his ability to act that made him enjoyable, not so much the accent.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> Mark Lamarr has trouble? Look there are positively 1000's of Swindon celebs...
> 
> http://www.swindonweb.com/guid/peop0.htm
> 
> I think the gradual softening of Billie's London accent could be excused as her character 'growing as she traveled' but it seems far more likely she simply slipped into her own voice as the series went on and the directors forgot about her character's roots .


But I think that for whatever reasons Billy aspires to be more poshly spoken and to leave her Swindon girl roots behind her.

A University friend of mine is married to a Swindon girl who has changed her accent, clothes sense and everything else since I first met her over 20 years ago and is now a director of a market research company. The other weekend visiting them I met her sister for the first time, a lady of mid 40s and a social worker but going on late 50s in both mindset and appearance. The sister had stayed in Swindon in all her life while my friend's wife had moved all round the country and worked for a series of go ahead private businesses in senior roles.

Some people make a career out of being a caricature of their regional roots while others still aspire to take on the persona of the successful well educated southerner, even if those are not their own roots.

And I particularly can't stand Mark Lamarr so think Billie may be doing the wiser thing.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What exactly is a Swindon accent? I know it's in Wiltshire, but it has grown so fast over recent years that hardly anyone who lives there is a real Moonraker. It's like tying to find someone witha Somerset accent in Bath.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> What exactly is a Swindon accent? I know it's in Wiltshire, but it has grown so fast over recent years that hardly anyone who lives there is a real Moonraker. It's like tying to find someone witha Somerset accent in Bath.


In my experience an average young Swindon person's accent seems largely indistinguishable from a sarf London one.

Its only in Bristol and beyond that any semblance of a west country accent remains.


----------

